

How to Run a Startup for $0 - dgerhardt
https://soundcloud.com/techinboston/how-to-run-a-startup-for-0-tech-in-boston-26-with-jonathan-kim

======
dgerhardt
Audio interview with Appcues founder Jonathan Kim.

As a journalism major at Boston University, Jonathan taught himself how to
code to help pay his way through college and eventually landed at HubSpot,
where he led front-end development on their Social Inbox tool. He was able to
get 20 people to put down their credit card before a product was even
developed and since January 2014, over 100,000 users have been onboarded with
Appcues.

They got their first 500 users without spending a dime and he shares his
tips/tricks here.

